# Wieviel macht der Fahrer wirklich aus?



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

Auch, wenn das Thema wohl schon oft genug besprochen wurde, muss ich nun auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Cube LTD Race-Hardtail gekauft, das zwar ein gutes Rad ist, für meinen Einsatzbereich im Nachhinein betrachtet wohl völlig ungeeignet war.

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve AM, also ein Fully mit 150mm Federweg, einer abfahrtsorientierteren Geometrie und dickeren Reifen. Ich muss sagen, bisher habe ich geglaubt, dass Fahrtechnik viel wichtiger ist als der Rest.
Meine Testfahrten auf anspruchsvollen Trails haben diese Denkweise schwer erschüttert! Ich fahre nun spielend leicht Stellen runter, wo ich mit meinem HT schon längst abgestiegen wäre. An meine Grenzen bin ich aber auch da noch nicht gelangt.

Der Grip ist bergab und vor allem bergauf so viel besser, Überschlagsgefühle habe ich gar keine mehr und ich bin sicherer, schneller und komfortabler unterwegs. Dabei habe ich die Federung noch nicht einmal fein abgestimmt.

Wirklich unglaublich, wie viel das Rad ausmachen kann, ich kann's noch immer nicht glauben. Liegt das nur an meinem Einsatzgebiet (Alpentrails), oder ist das richtige Bike auch in flacheren Gefilden von mindestens gleicher Bedeutung wie die Fahrtechnik?


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2011)

In der aktuellen Bike ist deine Frage Thema:

- Drei Fahrer: ein CC-Nachwuchstalent, ein Ex-Racer (der Redakteur) und ein Hobbyfahrer
- Drei Bikes: Ein Hardtail, ein 140mm-AM und ein 180mm Enduro/Freerider 
- Eine je nach Sichtweise mäßig bis schwere Trailstrecke "Sentiero de la Pace" inkl. Asphaltuphill vorher.
- Verglichen wurde im Wesentlichen die Fahrzeit
- Jeder Fahrer fährt jedes Bike einmal rauf und runter.

Der 1. Fahrer war bergab mit dem Hardtail auf diesem dann sehr schweren Kurs immer noch fast eine Minute schneller unterwegs als der Redaktor (2. Fahrer) mit den AM oder Enduro. Eine sehr beeindruckender Vorstellung, was Fahrtechnik ausmachen kann.

Reine Bergabwertung gewinnt beim selben Fahrer durchgängig das Enduro, gefolgt vom AM und danach das Hardtail. Genau wie bei dir...

Gesamtwertung inkl. Uphill war aber bei allen Fahrern (!) das Hardtail schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

Die Bergabreihung spricht ja eher für das Material und gegen die Fahrtechnik. Wird aber sicher auch HT-Übermenschen geben, die mich ziemlich alt aussehen lassen. 

Ich war nur überrascht, wie viel besser ein Fully mit entsprechender Geometrie und Federweg ist. Meine Hausrunde besteht im Uphill aus einem (zur Zeit) matschigen, groben und oft sehr steilen Forstweg und einigen Trailabschnitten auf S1-Niveau mit Stufen. Da merkt man den zusätzlichen Grip der Reifen und des Hinterrades enorm. Einige vorher unfahrbare Stellen, wo mir immer die Reifen auf den Wurzeln durchgedreht sind, kann ich nun doch fahren und insgesamt brauche ich viel weniger Kraft.

Die Abfahrt geht bis stellenweise S3, ansonsten eher oft verblocktes, wurzeliges S2-Niveau. In Spitzkehren war das Versetzen des Hinterrades so viel einfacher als mit dem Race-HT, das ich das nicht glauben konnte.

Vor allem der letzte Abschnitt mit über 70 kleineren Stufen war mit dem HT sehr kräfteraubend, nun fahre ich da entspannt und mit viel Flow drüber.

Ich würde wetten, dass 99% der Biker auf dieser Strecke deutlich schneller auf einem AM-Fully als einem CC-HT sind.


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Die Bergabreihung spricht ja eher für das Material und gegen die Fahrtechnik. Wird aber sicher auch HT-Übermenschen geben, die mich ziemlich alt aussehen lassen.



Naja, in diesem Bericht war auch bergab der Zeitvorsprung durch das Material aber bei allen Fahrern eher gering gegenüber den Zeitabstand des nächstbesseren Fahrer...

Das Material machte bergab bei jedem Fahrer etwa 1.5-3 Minuten aus. Die Fahrtechnik aber zwischen Fahrer 1 und 2 ca. 3.5 Minuten, und 2 und 3 ca. 10 Minuten!

Für mich ist das ein klarer Sieg für die Fahrtechnik...


----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, in diesem Bericht war auch bergab der Zeitvorsprung durch das Material aber bei allen Fahrern eher gering gegenüber den Zeitabstand des nächstbesseren Fahrer...
> 
> Das Material machte bergab bei jedem Fahrer etwa 1.5-3 Minuten aus. Die Fahrtechnik aber zwischen Fahrer 1 und 2 ca. 3.5 Minuten, und 2 und 3 ca. 10 Minuten!
> 
> Für mich ist das ein klarer Sieg für die Fahrtechnik...


Hm, okay, die Zahlen kannte ich nicht. Dann macht die Fahrtechnik auf der Strecke wohl wirklich viel aus.

Auf mich selbst kann ich das aber ganz und gar nicht übertragen. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie andere den Umstieg von Race-HT auf AMs oder Enduros erlebt haben. War die Progression beim Fahren auch so sehr spürbar wie bei mir?


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2011)

Absolut bin ich bergab mit mehr Federweg - logischerweise - auch schneller. Aber das geht ja nicht zwangsweise mit mehr Fahrspaß einher.

Ich habe es jetzt schon häufgier bei "Anfängern" beobachtet, dass ein bergaborientiertes Bike einige Hemmschwellen verschwinden lässt. Einerseits positiv (Blockaden lösen), anderseits kann negativ sein (Selbstüberschätzung => höhere Geschwindigkeit => schlimmere Auswirkungen beim Sturz). 

Meiner Meinung nach isses Geschmackssache wieviel Arbeit man durch den Federweg erledigen lässt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Absolut bin ich bergab mit mehr Federweg - logischerweise - auch schneller. Aber das geht ja nicht zwangsweise mit mehr Fahrspaß einher.
> 
> Ich habe es jetzt schon häufgier bei "Anfängern" beobachtet, dass ein bergaborientiertes Bike einige Hemmschwellen verschwinden lässt. Einerseits positiv (Blockaden lösen), anderseits kann negativ sein (Selbstüberschätzung => höhere Geschwindigkeit => schlimmere Auswirkungen beim Sturz).
> 
> ...


Für mein Empfinden ist der Federweg besonders Hinten zwar ungemein hilfreich und komfortabel, allerdings kommt mir in schweren Passagen eher die Geometrie und die Reifen zu Gute. 

Mein Cube-HT fühlte sich in Trail eher blockig und sperrig an, oft hatte ich das Gefühl, mich überschlägt's gleich. Auch Manuals oder das Hinterradversetzen gingen eher sperrig. Jetzt habe ich mehr das Gefühl zu gleiten. Es hört sich zwar komisch an, aber ich bin mehr mit dem Rad verschmolzen.

Auf Asphalt (fahre ich fast nie) und Forststraßen ist natürlich das HT schneller und man hat weniger das Gefühl im Federweg zu versinken, wenn man mit Kraft in die Pedale tritt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. April 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie andere den Umstieg von Race-HT auf AMs oder Enduros erlebt haben. War die Progression beim Fahren auch so sehr spürbar wie bei mir?



Ging mir mit meinem Nerve damals genauso. Aber fahr mal in einem Jahr ein paar schwierige Stellen wieder mit dem Hardtail. Die lassen sich durch die Fully-Erfahrung dann viel einfacher nehmen. Das meiste ist eben doch Fahrtechnik bzw. Kopfsache. Und wenn man weiß, dass man da schonmal runter ist, fährt man auch mit einem nicht so geeigneten Rad die gleiche Stelle ohne Probleme (nur mit mehr Gerumpel). Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Für mein Empfinden ist der Federweg besonders Hinten zwar ungemein hilfreich und komfortabel, allerdings kommt mir in schweren Passagen eher die Geometrie und die Reifen zu Gute. [...]



Ich hab oben in meiner Antwort verallgemeinert. Mit "Federweg" meinte ich auch die damit idR einhergehenden Größen (Geometrie, Reifen, ...).
Wie Samy schon schrieb, behalts mal im Auge wie du dich in Zukunft mit dem Hardtail verhältst.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2011)

Ich habe hier ein Race-Hardtail, ein Enduro und ein Big Bike. Rein technisch gesehen sind die Bikes ja für bestimmte Strecken konstruiert.

Ein Race-Hardtail ist nicht wirklich zum Manualen und Hinterradversetzen konstruiert worden, sondern um Rennen zu fahren auf nicht zu schweren Strecken (maximal etwa S1-S2). Klar kann man damit auch ne S3-Stelle fahren oder Manualen, aber am meisten Spaß macht mir damit richtig Gas zu geben, vor allem bergauf, und auf den etwas einfacheren Strecken die Sekunden zu jagen. Trails bergab sind da das Salz in der Suppe! Gröbere Trails machen in meinen Augen damit kaum Sinn (z.B. auch der Sentiero de la Pace aus dem Bike-Artikel).

Mit dem Enduro macht das Gasgeben speziell bergauf nur mäßig Spaß: 14.5kg, 170mm Federweg hinten und fette, bremsende Reifen führen zwangsläufig zu einem eher gemächlichen Uphill. Klar kann man auch schnell berghoch kommen, aber meine "Leistungsbereitschaft" ist hier eher mäßig. Bergab geht es auch schnell aber meist spielerisch, jeder Kicker wird mitgenommen, jede Wall ausgefahren.

Mit dem Big Bike kommt wieder das Jagtfieber, allerdings nur bergab, es wird hier gerne mal die "direkte Linie" genommen, trotz grober Hinternisse, das Material ist dafür gebaut. Beim DH-fahren erreiche ich daher vermutlich auch die höchste Pulsfrequenz, da die Strecken eher kurz sind.


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2011)

Auch ein HT hat einen Sattel, der sich versenken lässt...

Damit haben sich die Überschlaggefühle oft schon erledigt.

Bin mit 90mm HT und 160er Fully ähnliche Dinge gefahren, Federweg ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik 

Gruesse und viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike!
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiker007 (16. April 2011)

Ich denke eher das du mehr den unterschied zwischen Fully und Hardtail spÃ¼rst. Aber ich sehe typen die haben Big Bikes fÃ¼r 5000â¬ und ich mit meinem Hardtail zieh die voll ab. Des Bike macht lange nicht einen sooo groÃen unterschied wie der Fahrer ansich.


----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

Es war vielleicht ein wenig missverständlich. Die 150mm habe ich außer bei kleinen Drops um die 1 Meter am Trail nie richtig ausgefahren. Was für mich einen so klaren Vorteil bringt, ist die zusätzliche Sicherheit bei Schlüsselstellen.

Es gibt da eine recht ausgesetzte Stelle, bei der ich selbst mit den jetzt dicken Reifen und maximal 1bar Druck nur kontrolliert runterrutschen kann und dann recht schnell zum Stehen kommen muss, um nicht 20 Meter nach unten zu rollen. Dort bin ich auch führ den Dämpfer dankbar, da die Linienwahl dort nur sehr schwer beeinflussbar ist.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das nur einer unter 1000 schafft, wenn er mit einem Race-HT, 2,25-Reifen und kleinen Bremsen fährt.


----------



## omgchiller (16. April 2011)

....also ich denke mit dem fully muss man nicht schneller sein,..kommt vorallem auf die Fahrtechnik an!
aber ich wollt mal wissen ; durch die fully federung hinten kann man doch wenn man über ne wurzel springen will gar nicht so hoch kommen wie mit nem hardtail? (die fully steckt die wurzel doch weg oder? )


----------



## sebamedd (16. April 2011)

> Wer was drauf hat, ist auch mit dem HT rattenschnell! Nur Luschen brauchen viel Federweg. Und sind trotzdem langsam.



Naja du solltest bedenken dass (negativ)federweg auch traktion bringt, manuell kannst du kleine wellen etc einfach nicht so gut ausbügeln. Ich merk das bei meinen bikes, da kannste mit dem bigbike einfach an stellen noch gas geben wo du mit weniger/keinem federweg nen abflug machst


----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> durch die fully federung hinten kann man doch wenn man über ne wurzel springen will gar nicht so hoch kommen wie mit nem hardtail? (die fully steckt die wurzel doch weg oder? )


Meinst du, wenn du die Wurzel als Rampe für einen Sprung benutzt?

Wenn ja, dann kommst du mit dem Fully noch um einiges höher, weil du die Kraft der Federung auch noch benutzen kannst. Das ganze Bike funktioniert dann wie eine Sprungfeder.


----------



## omgchiller (16. April 2011)

ja so meinte ich es
achsoooo okay...ich dachte die fully steckt die wurzel einfach soo weg;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ascafirithion (16. April 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ja so meinte ich es
> achsoooo okay...ich dachte die fully steckt die wurzel einfach soo weg;D


Geht natürlich auch, wenn du das Rad einfach drüberrollen lässt.

Stell dir ein Fully einfach "gummiartiger" vor, du kannst aufm Trail lustige Sachen damit anstellen.


----------



## omgchiller (16. April 2011)

okay


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Geht natürlich auch, wenn du das Rad einfach drüberrollen lässt.
> 
> Stell dir ein Fully einfach "gummiartiger" vor, du kannst aufm Trail lustige Sachen damit anstellen.



normalerweise sollte da eigentlich ne dämpfung sein die es eigentlich erschwehrt ähnlich hoch zuspringen.

Ich merk es extrem, wenn ich in der stadt i.welche mauern mit'm bunnyhop oder treppen hochspringe. das geht mit dem hardtail bedeutend besser und höher! 

ich fahre zurzeit die gleichen strecken mit dem Enduro wie mit dem HT.

kla, einige passagen wurzelige/stufige steilstücke gehen mit dem enduro viel sicherer aber bis auf einige S4 stellen bin ich mit beiden rädern bislang alles ähnlich gut runtergekommen.

Wobei das HT bei mir der begrenzende Faktor ist, wegen der geometrie.
Ich schätze beim Enduro ist noch etwas luft nach oben


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

ahh...also wenn man richtig versucht über die wurzel zu springen dann bekommt man das auch mit dem fully schön hin?
; was heißt ?; einige S4 stellen? 
was sind S1,S2,S3,S4 stellen oder so?...hab das schon öfters mal gelesen hier?


----------



## ascafirithion (17. April 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> normalerweise sollte da eigentlich ne dämpfung sein die es eigentlich erschwehrt ähnlich hoch zuspringen.
> 
> Ich merk es extrem, wenn ich in der stadt i.welche mauern mit'm bunnyhop oder treppen hochspringe. das geht mit dem hardtail bedeutend besser und höher!


Ich kann mit dem AM-Fully auf jeden Fall weiter und höher springen als mit dem Race-HT, auf Asphalt habe ich das noch nicht ausprobiert.

Könnte aber natürlich auch an der kompakteren Geometrie hängen, die mit mehr Federweg einhergeht.Zumal man ja ganz andere, oft direktere Linien vor Rampen fahren kann.

@omgchiller

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## SGC-elite (17. April 2011)

ich fahre  ein Hardtail (Norco Sasquatch 2010) und ein Freund ein Downhill-Fully (Norco;Wert:2000â¬) 

und ich zieh ihn im  downhill ab 

also ist fÃ¼r mich ganz klar das FahrerkÃ¶nnen wichtiger als das bike


----------



## Montanez (17. April 2011)

Interessanter Thread, zwar so wie ich es erwartet habe aber mal schön zu lesen. Fahre seit 2 Jahren ein nahezu identisches Cube Hardtail. Zwar hab ich mir die Geometrie im Rahmen des möglichen duch nen 60mm Vorbau und nen 711mm Lenker mit 40mm Rise schon abfahrtsorientierter angepasst und auch Schlappen mit mehr Profil aufgezogen, aber die 100mm an der Front sind halt wirklich schnell am ende bei kleinen Stufen und ansonsten muss man halt sehr Locker in den Pedalen stehen.
Manual geht übrigens wirklich nicht gut mit dem Rad 
Fahre da auch fast alles mit was die Gegend hier so bietet, aber wäre schon schön es bergab etwas mehr krachen lassen zu können und dabei mehr Spaß und Sicherheit zu haben.
Spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Ich denke das bietet den besten Kompromiss für aus Tourentauglichkeit und Fahrspaß für mich!
Denke ich werd dieses Jahr beim bike-Festival in Willigen mal ein paar Proberitte im artgerechten Terrain machen um dann im Herbst/Winter wenn reduziert wird zuzuschlagen


----------



## jan84 (17. April 2011)

SGC-elite schrieb:


> ich fahre  ein Hardtail (Norco Sasquatch 2010) und ein Freund ein Downhill-Fully (Norco;Wert:2000)
> 
> und ich zieh ihn im  downhill ab
> 
> also ist für mich ganz klar das Fahrerkönnen wichtiger als das bike



Ist die Frage was bringt die Aussage? Wenn sich die Fahrtechnik deutlich unterscheidet - wie es in dem Fall ja der Fall zu sein scheint - ist das Fahrrad egal. 
Vergleicht man das ganze aber für sich selbst wird - sofern man sich auf die Fahrtechnik die ein Fully fordert um schnell zu sein einlässt - man mit dem Fully einfach schneller bergab sein als mit dem Hardtail. Das ist in dem Fall dann einfach (fast noch relativ einfache) Physik. 

Wie schonmal geschrieben, was mehr Spaß macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SGC-elite (17. April 2011)

das ist klar

die Aussage sollte verdeutlichen das man auch mit einem Hardtail mit den Fullys mithalten kann bzw. Spaß auf der Downhillstrecke haben kann


----------



## Montanez (17. April 2011)

Klar kann man das, wobei man da vielleicht noch zwischen Hardtail und Hardtail unterscheiden muss. Du fährst ja ein von der Geometrie eher abfahrtsorientiertes Hardtail. Die CC-Hardtails (wie das Cube aus dem 1. Beitrag) sehen da ja doch nochmal etwas anders aus und fahren sich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SGC-elite (17. April 2011)

Da stimm ich dir zu 

bin mal mit einem Stevens cc-Hardtail unsere strecke gefahren 
1.scheiß Fahrverhalten in Anliegern etc.
2. Beim springen war mir das Oberrohr eindeutig zu nah an der Gefahrenzone


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2011)

SGC-elite schrieb:


> die Aussage sollte verdeutlichen das man auch mit einem Hardtail mit den Fullys mithalten kann bzw. Spaß auf der Downhillstrecke haben kann



Die Aussage würde ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben. Zumindest nicht mit einem Race-Hardtail. Aber auch die Nieschenprodukte Enduro- oder DH-Hardtail machen auf ruppigen DH-Strecken nicht wirklich Spaß. Zumindest wenn man wirklich DH fahren will.

Aber wenn du unter "Downhillstrecke" allgemein bergabführende Trails verstehst, stimme ich dir voll zu. Trails der Kategorie S1 bis knapp S2 (www.singletrail-skala.de) machen mir auch mit Race-Hardtails richtig spaß, wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik hat. Gerade in diesem Schwierigkeitsbereich sind AMs oder Enduros völlig unterfordert, gerade für versierte Fahrer. Mit dem Hardtail hat man als Fahrer aber wieder richtig was zu tun.

Für Fahrtechniknovizen erhöht ein AM oder Enduro natürlich stark die Fahrbarkeit bzw. den Flow bei diesen Trails.


----------



## SGC-elite (17. April 2011)

wir fahren auf selbstgebauten strecken rund um chemnitz 
also einfach nur Singeltrail bergab kann man es nicht unbedingt sagen aber ich hab leider noch keine  Bikepark Erfahrung, kann demzufolge keine  vergleiche ziehen


----------



## TomRider (17. April 2011)

Also ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich eigentlich eine relativ solide Fahrtechnik habe, allerdings vermute ich mal, dass Steve Peat mich selbst auf dem hollandrand bergab überholen würde was ich damit sagen will ist, dass Fahrtechnik sehr entscheidend ist. Auch im CC-Bereich!


----------



## elmono (18. April 2011)

Kleine Anekdote diesbezüglich von einer inoffiziellen Hochgeschwindigkeitsveranstaltung vor ein paar Jahren im Pott:
Die meisten Fahrer hatten reinrassige DH Boliden, einige wenige auch Bikes mit um 180/160mm Federweg. Die Strecke war schon eher für DH Bikes prädestiniert: Steil, teilweise verblockt, größere Stufen, usw. - und es war eine Rennveranstaltung.

Einer der schnelleren Fahrer (Teamfahrer) hat dann sein Enduro geschrottet, und sich mangels DH Untersatz sein CC-Fully aus dem Wagen geholt. Er ist damit trotzdem fast allen anderen um die Ohren gefahren.

Will sagen: Auch wenn teilweise ein adäquates Bike mehr Spaß macht oder mehr Sicherheit vermittelt, kommt ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil fast ausschließlich durch den Fahrer, und nicht das Material, zustande.


----------



## FoXMorayn (19. April 2011)

ich steh mit meinem HT auch öfters am abhang und schau mir an, was die downhill fraktion schon wieder für unmenschliche sprünge in den abhang eingebaut hat.
kleine testfahrten zeigen mir dann immer wieder, dass ich mit meinem HT viel zu wenig grip habe um nach so einem sprung das rad wieder unter kontrolle zu kriegen. 
im winter bin ich die nokian extreme gefahren, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. danach hatte ich mit normalen reifen(nobby nic) das gefühl, jeden moment weg zu rutschen.
meine xtreme pedale habe ich mitterweile gegen sixpack icon getauscht und habe seit dem keine schlimmeren abrutscher mehr gehabt. so gehts gleich doppelt so gut den berg runter.
material macht schon eniges aus und es müssen nicht immer die großen veränderungen wie federweg oder andere geo sein.

btw: mir reichen 20/25kmh auf der downhill strecke mit dem HT. fühlt sich schon schnell genug an. mehr federweg, mehr protektoren usw. würden mich nur zum schneller fahren und härtern begegnungen mit der umwelt verleiten.


----------



## gary.fischer (19. April 2011)

Hallo ich kann hier nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Im Jahr 2004 gebrauchtes Hardtail erstanden, 2 Jahre nur max. Forstautobahn. Dann immer mehr in den Wald. Im Frühjar 2008 das erste Mal auf einem Fully gesessen und gleich schwierigere Sachen gefahren (Weg mit einigen 20cm-Stufen), später das gleiche, nun problemlos mit dem Hardtail. Die Reifen wurden immer breiter (von 2,1 fast-Slick zum Schwalbe Albert 2,25). Fahrtechnisch so bis ca. S2 relativ entspannt.
Jetzt mit dem Liteville finde ich die Abfahrten nicht einfacher, dafür lockerer, mit weniger Aufwand/Kraft zu fahren. Man traut sich auch mehr Gas zu geben bzw. es einfach mal laufen zu lassen. Habe aber schon einige Situationen erlebt, wo ich durch das Fully zu schnell war und mich ordentlich "einbremsen" musste.
Ein extremer Unterschied sind wurzelige Wege, besonders bergan. Da kann ich mit dem Fully einfach Gas geben, wo ich beim Hardtail immer so hübsche Schläge von hinten bekommen hatte. 
Ich finde es immer noch am Besten, sich als erstes ein Hardteil zuzulegen. Da MUSS man einfach Fahrtechnik lernen. Ein Fully gleicht die einfachen Fehler aus und es fehlt die Rückmeldung. Eine "saubere Linie" lernt man mit dem Hardtail besser...


----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

....wo lernt man eigentlich RICHTIG zu fahren
...ich fahre einfach ich ich denke dass es richtig ist ?
steht sowas auch in büchern 
(ich hätte nie gedacht ich frage mal wie man fahrrad fährt  , aber hier heißt es immer die richtig technik ;D ja was ist denn die richtige? )


----------



## frogmatic (19. April 2011)

Wo kommst du denn her?
Am besten suchst du dir Leute in deiner Nähe, die fahren können und dir was zeigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her?


ääh wie meinste des jetzt?


----------



## elmono (19. April 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ääh wie meinste des jetzt?



In welcher Stadt, oder welchem Kuhkaff das Haus deiner Eltern steht, war in etwa die Frage.


----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

tzzz ^^ -.-
Nähe WÜ


----------



## elmono (19. April 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man auch in Franken (falls das Würzburg heißen soll) Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung beigebracht bekommt? Kleiner Tipp: Man wird dir eher helfen wollen, wenn man den Inhalt deiner Posts nicht erst erraten muss.

Frag doch einfach mal im lokalen Forum für deine Region nach Leuten, die dich mal mit auf eine Tour nehmen. Oder ob es einen Anbieter für Fahrtechnikseminare gibt.


----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

^^


----------



## LB-Biker (20. April 2011)

Das Bike macht i.d.T. nen großen Unterschied.
Aber nur mit nem geilen Bike gewinnt man keine DH Rennen.
Ich habe schon Leute die nen Big Hit  haben mit nem Dirtbike in XS (bin 1.88m) abgezogen...

Ich sage mal mit nem guten Bike machts mehr spaß aber mit nem billigen bzw. vielmehr gebrauchten Bike kann (zumindest ich) entspannter fahren, da juckts net ob man sich mal legt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridingGiants (1. Mai 2011)

> *Wieviel macht der Fahrer wirklich aus?*



So ziemlich alles wenn man nicht komplett das falsche Rad fährt.


----------



## p3bbels (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

fahre selbst erst seit 1 Jahr. Denke aber das Fahrtechnik der Grundbaustein zu einem guten fahren ist. Was nützt das schnellste Auto wenn man es nicht beherrscht und das Grundwissen fürs Kurvenfahren nicht besitzt. Sicherlich ist man schneller wie mit einem langsameren Auto. Der bessere Level wird aber nur erreicht durch das erlernen der Fahrtechnik des jeweiligen Sports.
Finde dazu übrigends das Video von Radde ganz gut:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13352
Ich würde mir manche Stellen mit dem Hardtail noch nicht zutrauen, zumindest nicht in der Geschwindigkeit.
Aber ich denke wichtig ist das jeder Sapss dabei hat und sich nicht aufgrund der großen Federwege überschätzt.

Geniesst auch die Natur, dann will man vielleicht nicht nur den Berg runterballern.


----------



## detlefd (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab eine frage zu dem video: 
welche schwierigkeitsgrade werden hier gefahren? S2/S3?

ich bin seit letztem sommer mitm MTB unterwegs, habe ein gebrauchtes dirtjumpbike von einem bekannten gekauft, weil ich zuvor 7 jahre auf 20" street/park technisch unterwegs war und mir nun meine studentenwohnung viel mehr wald im umkreis beschert hat.
ich kann solche trails absolut nicht einschätzen, wäre schön mal ein paar beispiele in solchen videos zu sehen. 
mit den abfahrten die ich bisher gefunden/gefahren habe hatte ich nie probleme, nun arbeite ich daran die mir bekannten abfahrten zu optimieren und die geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen... derzeit dümpel ich bei den meisten abfahrten mit max-speed von 40-45 kmh rum


grüße


----------



## ascafirithion (4. Mai 2011)

detlefd schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage zu dem video:
> welche schwierigkeitsgrade werden hier gefahren? S2/S3?
> 
> ich bin seit letztem sommer mitm MTB unterwegs, habe ein gebrauchtes dirtjumpbike von einem bekannten gekauft, weil ich zuvor 7 jahre auf 20" street/park technisch unterwegs war und mir nun meine studentenwohnung viel mehr wald im umkreis beschert hat.
> ...


Für meine Begriffe ist das meist S1 (am Anfang) und S2, einige Spitzkehren leichtes S3. Allerdings ist das Gefälle auf Bilder und in Videos immer sehr schwer einzuschätzen, besonders, wenn es mit viel Flow gefahren wird und es so spielend leicht wie im Video aussieht.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> ..härtern begegnungen mit der umwelt verleiten.



Wenn du häufig *Kontakt* mit deiner Umwelt hast, würde ich überdenken, ob ich nicht über meinen Fähigkeiten fahre.....


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist das rein Geometrieabhängig, die meistens Hartails haben halt eine "Bergauf" orientierte Geometrie. 
Hab mal einen super kleinen Dirt/Street Rahmen gehabt, den ich für 1 Seasion zweckentfremdet als FR Tourer aufgebaut habe. Damit hatte ich gerade in sehr technischen Stellen ein besseres Gefühl als auf meinem Endurofully. Bzw. ganz enge, steile Sachen gingen im Zweifelsfall ehr damit. Das HT hat eine sehr geringe Überstandshöhe eine straffe 100mm Gabeln und kurzen Radstand. 
Ein Fully ist halt komfortabler, hat bergauf mehr Grip und man kann über mittlere Hindernisse mit nen "bissel" weniger Fahrtechnik rüberheitzten.
In wirklich kniffeligen Gelände hat es aber auch nachteile. Die Trailer fahren ja auch mit Hardtails bzw. starr Bikes.


----------



## RamRider (21. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre schon seit drei jahren ein CC-Fully mit race-orientierter Geometrie (BMC Fourstroke). Längere Touren in alpinem Gelände meistere ich mit dem Bike ohne Probleme. Mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik lassen sich auch verblocktere Abschnitte einigermassen überwinden. Die straff eigestellte Federung bietet viel Gefühl für den Untergrund, was mir teilweise beim AM fehlt (uphill, schmale technische Trails mit leichter Neigung). Für steilere Passagen - Sattel runter, locker in die Pedale stehen, da ist das Fahrgefühl schon mal viel sicherer (will mich ja nicht kopfüber den Berg runter stürzen). Ich bin mir sicher, dass Fahrtechnik einen sehr grossen Teil ausmacht. Auch der benötigte Kraftaufwand in Downhills lässt sich dank guter Abfahrtslinie vermindern.
Mein Tipp: Nicht zuviel über Federwege nachdenken. Spass haben! Das Bike ist für mich Geschmackssache. Bevor man sich ein Carbon HT oder einen Downhill Untersatz kauft, sollte man sich überlegen, welchen Fahrstil man bevorzugt. Und vorallem in welchem Gelände.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Mai 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Für mein Empfinden ist der Federweg besonders Hinten zwar ungemein hilfreich und komfortabel, allerdings kommt mir in schweren Passagen eher die Geometrie und die Reifen zu Gute.
> 
> Mein Cube-HT fühlte sich in Trail eher blockig und sperrig an, oft hatte ich das Gefühl, mich überschlägt's gleich. Auch Manuals oder das Hinterradversetzen gingen eher sperrig. Jetzt habe ich mehr das Gefühl zu gleiten. Es hört sich zwar komisch an, aber ich bin mehr mit dem Rad verschmolzen.
> 
> Auf Asphalt (fahre ich fast nie) und Forststraßen ist natürlich das HT schneller und man hat weniger das Gefühl im Federweg zu versinken, wenn man mit Kraft in die Pedale tritt.



@ascafirithion

wie du anfangs das offensichtliche richtig dargestellt und nieder geschrieben hast war auch schon die lösung 
Das bereits bekannte in Worte gefasst und als deine Meinung kund getan, respekt. Ok genug der Spässle

Wie andere schon angedeutet haben, ist kurz und bündig, einfach die Fahrtechnik wichtig. Zum Schluss ist es vollkommen egal welches Material du hast. [das bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, gilt natürlich auch nur in Grenzen]
Finde es gerade nicht, aber da gibts nach nem DH WC ein Interview mit Stevie, da sagt er auch genau das. Da ist er egal welche Reifen du fährst oder wie lang der Vorbau ist. Der beste FAHRER gewinnt.


----------



## FoXMorayn (23. Mai 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wenn du häufig *Kontakt* mit deiner Umwelt hast, würde ich überdenken, ob ich nicht über meinen Fähigkeiten fahre.....


definitiv und gerne. trail and error, forced chinups... oder so ähnlich


----------



## ole88 (23. Mai 2011)

nein wir sind alle barbaren und fressen unsere kinder^^

ne scherz, also ich find die diskussion sehr intresannt und muss sagen es kommt auf beides an, man mag sich mit nem AM mehr trauen als mit nem HT auf der gleichen strecke aber wenn man das HT gewohnt ist dann nimmt man diese strecke sicher leichter als mit dem ungewohnten AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (23. Mai 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Auch, wenn das Thema wohl schon oft genug besprochen wurde, muss ich nun auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> 
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Cube LTD Race-Hardtail gekauft, das zwar ein gutes Rad ist, für meinen Einsatzbereich im Nachhinein betrachtet wohl völlig ungeeignet war.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin bisher immer hardtail gefahren (momentanes ist ein "enduro"-aufbau mit tourentauglicher gabel auf basis eines dartmoor hornet-rahmens) und habe mir vor kurzem mein erstes fully gegönnt. wie du ein nerve am und ich habe eigentlich das gegenteilige festgestellt. anspruchsvolle trails (inkl. drops, spitzkehren, usw.) und auch parkbesuche gehen mir mit dem hardtail wesentlich einfacher von der hand als mit dem fully. wobei es vermutlich lediglich eine sache der umgewöhnung ist und ich auch nicht der typ parkbesucher bin, der die "krassen" sachen springt (springen kann). vielleicht ist meine meinung in nem monat eine ganz andere.^^


----------



## sub-xero (23. Mai 2011)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Fahrtechnik immer noch die wichtigste Komponente. Das Bike (insbesondere der Unterschied zwischen Hardtail und Fully) verschiebt die Grenze bei technisch anspruchsvollen Trails deutlich nach oben.


----------

